# New software



## skinzfan72 (Sep 7, 2007)

The other site is real nice! Hopefully it works the face lift woould be a nice change. Keep up the good work guys!


----------



## Orin (Sep 10, 2007)

I don't think this thread has any replies because only two members even bothered signing in to check out the new software. So far it's looking good since we haven't had any spam issues on the other software.


----------



## bubforever (Sep 10, 2007)

It looked good. Hopefully the spam doesn't get through.


----------



## joossa (Sep 11, 2007)

I love it. The features are great. It has more of an updated, modern look to it. Can’t wait for the change… =)


----------



## Ian (Sep 11, 2007)

It also has many more functions for both users and administrators. I also believe it is slightly more search engine friendly, which is always good.

Orin, does IPB need individual licenses, or can you run multiple sites of the one you already have?


----------



## Orin (Sep 11, 2007)

You have to buy a new license for each forum.


----------



## hibiscusmile (Sep 11, 2007)

I must of missed something somewhere, I feel like I am in the Twilight Zone, What new software? What new site? Where to sign in? Orin said only two people bothered to sign in, I am lost, someone help me out of this computer!!!!!!!!!!!!!!aaaaaaaaggggggggggggggggggg What other site looks nice :? Humpt! Thanks Asa but i found it myself! Not a bad place, only problem is they got roaches...shhhhhhhhh! :wink:


----------



## Asa (Sep 11, 2007)

Maybe I'll get around to it someday.


----------



## Asa (Sep 12, 2007)

It takes me about 2 and 1/2 secs to load a page.


----------

